# My first Spring Pole



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i just built my first Springpole today and its hot too no instructions just looked up the material i needed check it out...tell me what you think?
:thumbsup:


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

looks nice ......but what r you going to hang it from


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

t1dirty said:


> looks nice ......but what r you going to hang it from


Yea about that lol....thats where i got stuck :hammer:what would you recommend....lolol


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

Remi7209 said:


> Yea about that lol....thats where i got stuck :hammer:what would you recommend....lolol


i never made mines yet ...but when i do i'm using two 4x4x8foot poles with bout a foot and a half in the ground or u could try whats in this pic


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

I mounted mine on a Oak tree in the back yard its in pretty tight and puls she's only 3 months ol it only cost me 15 dollars to make so if she ever gets to heavy for it i can always make a new one(like the one your pic)


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

ok but don't put it too high and have her hanging with her feet off the ground cuz she is still a baby and from what i know that wouldn't be good for her ..so keep it low till she 12 months r older .good luck with her


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

t1dirty said:


> ok but don't put it too high and have her hanging with her feet off the ground cuz she is still a baby and from what i know that wouldn't be good for her ..so keep it low till she 12 months r older .good luck with her


Oh yea most definitely ...thanks for the advice and the luck


----------



## Watt's (Sep 24, 2009)

*Springpole help*

I don't have a tree but that pole in the pic looks fairly easy to construct. Does anyone have step by step directions on constructing your own pole using wood?


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

well.....lol its made the same way just with bigger pieces of wood so dependin on how tall you want it to be is how you buy your wood.....so like in my pic the part thats laying down you would get thicker and longer depending on how high you want your dog to jump....now the piece of wood that is straight up is 20in bein that your wood would be thicker you probably would wanna do a 40in piece and then a 20in piece for support(which is the the slanted one) and that should do it i dont think it has to be done in a certain order just as long as its intact durable and looks similar to ours....lol (hope i helped some) ill see if i can get more details on the woods(length and height)


----------

